# Tri-P7 Mag



## cmacclel (Jul 16, 2008)

-3x Seoul P7 LED's
-UCL Lens
-D2DIM Driver (5 Levels or 100% Variable)
-Powered by 3x AW "C" Li-Ion cells
-Machined PVC Battery Sleeve
-Modified stock switch to momentary & machined to hold driver board
-Modified MCR-20 Reflectors
-Custom Heatsink

At just an inch or so longer than a 2d this is a real Sleeper! Super bright with more throw than I expected. Of course a light of this magnatude cannot be run full blast for extended periods of time! 2100 to 2800 LED Lumens


----------



## climberkid (Jul 16, 2008)

mac you drive me nuts!!! i love it! :nana:

i wish i had the knowledge and access to stuff to make something like that happen myself. i would go for it if my school wasnt so freakin expensive....


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 16, 2008)

VERY NICE WORK!

Good to hear those Mcr20 reflectors throw pretty well!

Thats gotta look cool lit up!


----------



## darkzero (Jul 16, 2008)

SMOKIN'! :thumbsup:


----------



## bxstylez (Jul 16, 2008)

how much? :lolsign:

.


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 16, 2008)

What is the focus like compared to a single P7?
And what is involved in moding the reflector?


----------



## X_Marine (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude, slow down a little bit, we still tryin to get a grip on a P7 mag. Your already exploiting triple P7's.  lol

Looks awesome, but of course your gonna get badgered for Beam shots. 

Nice dude..
X..


----------



## 12Johnny (Jul 16, 2008)

It looks GREAT!!!! Absolutely impeccable, as always!!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jul 16, 2008)

I knew it was just a matter of time before you built one of these . Great job as always!


----------



## tdurand (Jul 16, 2008)

Clean and sweet!
:thumbsup:
T


----------



## starfiretoo (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice! How's the hot spot look with the MCR-20's?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang! That's crazy...


----------



## James35 (Jul 16, 2008)

Beamshots! (compared to a single P7)


----------



## Rudi (Jul 16, 2008)

Beamshots! (compared to Scepter)


----------



## kevinm (Jul 16, 2008)

Beamshots! (compared to the sun!)

Nice work!
Kevin


----------



## neue (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm interested in one of these. Can you PM me with a price on one with a pewter body, finned and grooved?


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Mac!

If you are interested in building some mor, i would also take one...

This is a real sleeper! Amazing work!


----------



## kurni (Jul 17, 2008)

Packhorse said:


> And what is involved in moding the reflector?



+1

Which McR-20? XR, Seoul or Joker?

Thanks,
Kurni


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 17, 2008)

kurni said:


> +1
> 
> Which McR-20? XR, Seoul or Joker?
> 
> ...


 

It does not matter you need to machine a huge hole in the rear of the reflector.

Mac


----------



## Greg G (Jul 17, 2008)

I like that light.


----------



## wquiles (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice Mac - as always 

Will


----------



## darkzero (Jul 17, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> It does not matter you need to machine a huge hole in the rear of the reflector.
> 
> Mac


 
Or for the less fortunate, do it all by hand. :wave:


Mac any beamshots of this monster? Perhaps lighting up the shop or a room or something?


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 17, 2008)

Mac would you build some more?

what would that cost?


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2008)

once again, very impressive work Mac! :naughty:

If I see 12 squares in the distance flying in formation I'll know its you doing beamshots


----------



## kurni (Jul 17, 2008)

After so many beamshot requests, but none so far; I couldn't help but wonder... does it even lit up :lolsign:

SORRY SORRY, JUST KIDDING 

Amazing work :thumbsup: as usual :twothumbs

Cheers,
Kurni


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 24, 2008)

So any chance of beam shots? or perhaps some one can tell me how good these reflectors work with P7's. I really want to build one but need a tight focus.


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 24, 2008)

Packhorse said:


> So any chance of beam shots? or perhaps some one can tell me how good these reflectors work with P7's. I really want to build one but need a tight focus.


 

No multi Die LED will give you tight focus. If throw is what you need you need a large reflector and a single die LED or HID.

Mac


----------



## spencer (Jul 24, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> No multi Die LED will give you tight focus. If throw is what you need you need a large reflector and a single die LED or HID.
> 
> Mac


He sidestepped the beamshots question.
I'll ask it.

Hey Mac, Any chance of beamshots from this wonderful creation of yours. A comparison against a P7 maglite would be awesome. Great work as usual:thumbsup:


----------



## Packhorse (Jul 25, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> No multi Die LED will give you tight focus. If throw is what you need you need a large reflector and a single die LED or HID.
> 
> Mac



Im quite happy with the spot of my P7 mag but I just want more lumens!!
Im just wondering if this set up will be a similar focal pattern but a little loss of efficiency or will it just be too floody. As they say a picture is worth 1000 words and some beam shots would be awsumly appreciated.


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 25, 2008)

spencer said:


> He sidestepped the beamshots question.
> I'll ask it.
> 
> Hey Mac, Any chance of beamshots from this wonderful creation of yours. A comparison against a P7 maglite would be awesome. Great work as usual:thumbsup:


 

The Light is out of my hands......sorry.

Mac


----------



## mcmc (Jul 29, 2008)

kurni said:


> After so many beamshot requests, but none so far; I couldn't help but wonder... does it even lit up :lolsign:




This mod doesn't light up... it IGNITES!! :candle:  


After an agonizing wait for the C li-ions...finally got to fire this bad boy up.


The contenders:
Tri-P7 Mag :: MillerMods QuadCree Q5 :: DX VB-16 with SSC








The MillerMods QuadCree has individual drivers for each LED, and is amazingly bright, and throwy, due to the IMS20 reflectors. MillerMods did an incredible job with this. I believe it spits out between 800 to 1000 lumens.

The DX light is one of the few stock lights I have. I realized that all my lights are all turbo charged in one way or another! :tinfoil:

Alright, alright - on to the beamshots - but first, a funny story. These are the first beamshots I've done in a looong time, and it will be my last, as, some conscientious neighbors in our 'hood decided that using flashlights is a crime. *knock knock* 'This is neighborhood security, we received a report that the house's lights were off and there were flashlights.' Boy, let me tell you - any thief dumb enough to use a light this bright for a burglary, deserves to get caught!! Not to mention blinded.

OK! On to the shots.


First: DX VB-16 with SSC P4, on max:







Next up: MillerMods QuadCree Q5:







Finally, our little flamethrower here, the Mac Tri-P7 Mag:







The QuadCree throws a _bit_ better, but the Tri-P7 reproduces that by like 15 fold in terms of area of 'hotspot', that it's simply mind-blowing. And the D2DIM is a wonderful board, I love the continuously variable settability, and it also has momentary.

Yowza. It's like an L4 on steroids, thrice over. Be still my heart.


----------



## mcmc (Jul 29, 2008)

Forgot to say: Mac, you're the MAN! Wonderful job, as always. Impeccable handiwork, and now also able to cause security to do a house visit =)


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jul 29, 2008)

WOW great looking light there Mac. The "L4 on steroids" description seems to fit.


----------



## 12Johnny (Jul 29, 2008)

*MY GOODNESS!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Jul 31, 2008)

Mac, that's just beautiful work.

It's not built, it's crafted!


----------

